# I'm going DH Racing....



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't be fooled by the pic.... this is NOT my lads bike... 

This is MY bike   

2022-10-11_02-18-45 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr

Well, until he needs it again (if ever) and then it'll be re-sprung back to him

But i'm racing it this weekend in a DH race..... bring the insanity !!!!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Just do what I do, close your eyes and hold on.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

:O :O shorts !!!!! I've had to buy pants as apparently shorts are not allowed according to the boy... long trousers only !


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

weeksy950 said:


> :O :O shorts !!!!! I've had to buy pants as apparently shorts are not allowed according to the boy... long trousers only !


All the cool kids wear pants. I am old enough, I don’t care if I am cool.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Pants are awesome. I have several pairs.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

It's still too hot for pants.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> It's still too hot for pants.


Cut the legs off


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mine or the pants?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> mine or the pants?


Both!


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

weeksy950 said:


> But i'm racing it this weekend in a DH race..... bring the insanity !!!!


Yikes!!  Downhill is one of the most dangerous forms of 2 wheeled racing there is. I scratch my head why anyone older than 50 would consider it. I just pray you don't wad up while trying to win. And yes that is the only reason there is to race. Good luck to you sir.


----------



## alpha_plinker (3 mo ago)

Just clocked 51 myself and I still have a good 9-14 years of employment left in me 

Maybe when I am retired and have zero commitments (never at the rate my super keeps taking hits!) and looking for a ticket out of this world 👻

Gave that game up long ago. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

ballisticexchris said:


> Yikes!!  Downhill is one of the most dangerous forms of 2 wheeled racing there is. I scratch my head why anyone older than 50 would consider it. I just pray you don't wad up while trying to win. And yes that is the only reason there is to race. Good luck to you sir.


I race to win but also to show off for my wife. The problem with racing gravity over 50 is that the field isn't deep so I like to compare my time to the kids.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

milehi said:


> I race to win but also to show off for my wife. The problem with racing gravity over 50 is that the field isn't deep so I like to compare my time to the kids.


The issue with the 'kids' is this.
2022-10-09_09-11-43 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr

I'm a million miles away from my 14 year olds time... But he races DH seemingly every weekend at the moment.

Me, i'll be praying not to be the slowest.. But i WILL be having lots of fun out there with him


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

weeksy950 said:


> The issue with the 'kids' is this.
> 2022-10-09_09-11-43 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr
> 
> I'm a million miles away from my 14 year olds time... But he races DH seemingly every weekend at the moment.
> ...


We do a race out of town. It's fast and technical with a crux section that a lot of riders dismount and run through. There are no jumps. I've raced this course for over 30 years and know it like the back of my hand. We show up and race then leave and do stuff my wife enjoys the rest of the weekend.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

milehi said:


> We do a race out of town. It's fast and technical with a crux section that a lot of riders dismount and run through. There are no jumps. I've raced this course for over 30 years and know it like the back of my hand. We show up and race then leave and do stuff my wife enjoys the rest of the weekend.


It's a bit different at the moment that from Friday night until Sunday evening, my wife rarely sees us, apart from photos like the above. She can't face watching him race.. I'm sure she'd find it even harder watching me race as i'm a lot less skilled than him so arguably more likely to stack it


----------



## baitdragger (Feb 6, 2007)

weeksy950 said:


> The issue with the 'kids' is this.
> 2022-10-09_09-11-43 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr
> 
> I'm a million miles away from my 14 year olds time... But he races DH seemingly every weekend at the moment.
> ...


my son races BMX. After a while most dads do as well, either to re-live their 80’s youth or their sons asked them to. Last summer I think 4 dads in my towns track all had arm slings.

old guys sure don’t bounce as easy

I took my 10 year old to a bike park Monday for the holiday. It was all I could do to not bounce. My wife prefers me working and not in a cast. I did not “send it”. I still had fun. I’ve come to grips that I’m not 17 any more. And that’s fine.
But I’m also very stoked anytime someone my age or older is still going 110%!


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

baitdragger said:


> my son races BMX. After a while most dads do as well, either to re-live there 80’s youth or their sons asked them to. Last summer I think 4 dads in my towns track all had arm slings.
> 
> old guys sure don’t bounce as easy
> 
> ...


Absolutely matey, i still ride plenty, i'm not going into this blind. I've ridden the course plenty of times before (assuming it's the one we think) and whilst it's techincally difficult, it's not impossible  
I've raced before so it's not unknown, but this is the trickiest course i've race potentially. It's also the first time on the DH bike, which i'll use all day in practice on the Sat and then race on the Sun.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like your stoking for some DH and why not. Go Harry hard nuts and fully send it to oblivion with reckless abandon. .....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good luck with your race

I did downhilling every weekend until I was 56. Good times for sure. A terrible crash put a lid on it but I found other thrills


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

weeksy950 said:


> :O :O shorts !!!!! I've had to buy pants as apparently shorts are not allowed according to the boy... long trousers only !


Truth.

Also, when not riding, you don't hang your full face helmet off your bars, you wear it up high on your head, with the chin bar across your forehead! 🙃


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wore my helmet up but my husband didn't. 

I preferred goggles... he didn't
We both wore shorts... . Just focus on your ride. Fashion trends come and go


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ballisticexchris said:


> ..I scratch my head why anyone older than 50 would consider it...


because we aren't all as soft as you...


----------



## JCJax (12 mo ago)




----------



## sheatrock (Jul 23, 2009)

ballisticexchris said:


> Yikes!!  Downhill is one of the most dangerous forms of 2 wheeled racing there is. I scratch my head why anyone older than 50 would consider it. I just pray you don't wad up while trying to win. And yes that is the only reason there is to race. Good luck to you sir.


64 years old here and never would consider downhill racing. I have limited my bike park visits over the past few years. Hope to be more aggressive next year when I'm off my high deductible health insurance and on Medicare LOL.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Not much in the way of practice videos from today I'm sorry to say.

Last night the boy came down with smally man flu, he was useless last night and in bed by 8.15, so we went today, he did 3 runs of practice, I did 4.

I'll be the first to admit I find elephant Man challenging to ride. Steep drop in, jumps, drops, then into tech. But I got down 4 times ok.






The Fury is awesome, really nice to ride. Front end grip is exceptional. It makes me feel fractionally less rubbish.

I did flat in the car park, hole and sealant leaking out, so the dhf is in the bin and a shorty stuck on the rear for tomorrow.

It's obviously a very focused bike to ride and next year it'll go back to being the boys spare DH and sprung to suit him once again, but for now as we have no big races upcoming, I'll get to enjoy it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice! Keep practicing. Are you planning to get a full face? It wouldn't be a bad idea if you're going to be doing more DH.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

3 runs of practice. Crashed on run1. Hurt my pinkie finger lol. 2 others were ok. He's off 12.26. I'm of 13.13.
Although they never run to time

I'm feeling pretty confident of propping up the final spot in Grand Vets. But in honesty, I'll be happy getting to the bottom in 1 piece.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nat said:


> Nice! Keep practicing. Are you planning to get a full face? It wouldn't be a bad idea if you're going to be doing more DH.


I have one and I'm wearing it today for racing. I can't get goggles and glasses to work together though, so running just with glasses on, no goggles.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm 60 and occasionally go to a lift-assisted bike park. I'm pretty cautious, though. I don't do gap jumps and don't do drops higher than about 4 ft. I have ridden down some World Cup courses, but usually end up walking a few of the really gnarly sections. At my age things take forever to heal, so I keep the risks low.
I wear elbow pads, knee pads, and gloves, and a couple of years ago the bike parks started requiring full-face helmets on any black runs, so now I wear a full-face helmet at the bike park. I'd like to add some more body armor, mainly for shoulder protection, but haven't made the investment yet.
I just ride my short-travel trail bike at the bike park. It's not ideal, but I don't go that fast and don't do big drops so it works okay for me.

I have no desire to race DH. I just don't have the skills or confidence to go fast, so it would just be embarrassing. I have considered doing an enduro race for the experience, but I know I wouldn't be competitive, and I can just go ride those trails whenever I want anyway.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well in that case, I gor true value out of it as I was last in Cat.

Am I disappointed, a little bit in honesty yes. But today gave me things I struggle to find in any other walk of life, in terms of emotions, excitement etc. I was horrifically nevervous in the lead up this morning, the crash in practice not helping either. I ripped off the end of my grip and I'm not quite sure if I've potentially broken my pinkie, or just bruised, but it's properly sore.
The drop was playing on my mind all day, despite the fact it's only 3' or so it kicks you up and along the trail, so a bit of air time. Then the tech areas lower down, I was a bit daunted.
I've raced motorbikes in the past and done 150 trackdays, people who do trackdays tell me they're crapping themselves before going out, however I'm an empty shell of emotionless darkness. Today though, yeah I was on edge.

Getting down without being caught up from behind and without stacking it, was a massive relief. The result, I'm not too fussed. 

I now feel I can say "I've raced DH" which I think is a big big step at 50+ years old.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

jabrabu said:


> I'm 60 and occasionally go to a lift-assisted bike park. I'm pretty cautious, though. I don't do gap jumps and don't do drops higher than about 4 ft. I have ridden down some World Cup courses, but usually end up walking a few of the really gnarly sections. At my age things take forever to heal, so I keep the risks low.
> I wear elbow pads, knee pads, and gloves, and a couple of years ago the bike parks started requiring full-face helmets on any black runs, so now I wear a full-face helmet at the bike park. I'd like to add some more body armor, mainly for shoulder protection, but haven't made the investment yet.
> I just ride my short-travel trail bike at the bike park. It's not ideal, but I don't go that fast and don't do big drops so it works okay for me.
> 
> I have no desire to race DH. I just don't have the skills or confidence to go fast, so it would just be embarrassing. I have considered doing an enduro race for the experience, but I know I wouldn't be competitive, and I can just go ride those trails whenever I want anyway.


I hate to sound like an arsehole but it's so so different. Doing it when taped, with people shouting and cheering, it's so so different. It's a trail I've ridden before but bears no resemblance to racing it


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

weeksy950 said:


> I hate to sound like an arsehole but it's so so different. Doing it when taped, with people shouting and cheering, it's so so different. It's a trail I've ridden before but bears no resemblance to racing it


Yes, there’s something to be said about race pressure. I’ve done the local DH series a few times and I definitely push myself a little harder than when I’m joyriding. It’s not for the timid.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Cary said:


> All the cool kids
> 
> 
> kosmo said:
> ...


This kid is doing it all wrong->


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Nat said:


> Yes, there’s something to be said about race pressure. I’ve done the local DH series a few times and I definitely push myself a little harder than when I’m joyriding. It’s not for the timid.


Racing is all about winning. I was in it to win. My mindset was to ride at 10/10ths, stay upright and win races. Just finishing is not enough. I got to a point where I was not competitive. At that point it was time to hang it up. 

When I trail ride it's for fun. I will push myself as far as fitness. However I won't take the same risks required to win a race. These days it's 7-8/10ths max with a buffer for safety. 

DH racing is for the younger folks. The risk/reward ratio is just not there for us older guys. 

As a disclaimer, this is my way of thinking. I know there are guys that race for fun and not worried about winning or being competitive. I don't understand that way of thinking. I would rather ride recreationally.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ballisticexchris said:


> Racing is all about winning. I was in it to win. My mindset was to ride at 10/10ths, stay upright and win races. Just finishing is not enough. I got to a point where I was not competitive. At that point it was time to hang it up.
> 
> When I trail ride it's for fun. I will push myself as far as fitness. However I won't take the same risks required to win a race. These days it's 7-8/10ths max with a buffer for safety.
> 
> ...


You’ve never raced DH.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Nat said:


> You’ve never raced DH.


So you point is? I urge you to please refrain on your attempts to discredit me. You have already unsuccessfully tried by digging up old posts and taking my comments out of context. It just makes you look bad and is unhelpful to other MTBR members.

I raced desert for years. DH racing is just another form of racing is all. In fact they are both pretty dangerous and frightening at times. I have ran downhill on MTB's. Just not in a racing format. I don't have to experience a DH race to know what it entails.

As far as which is more dangerous, desert racing would be it. There is no pre-running or making a qualifying run as in DH. So you do not know the course that you are racing. Not to mention the speeds are much higher.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I guess experience at anything makes one an expert at everything.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ballisticexchris said:


> So you point is? I urge you to please refrain on your attempts to discredit me. You have already unsuccessfully tried by digging up old posts and taking my comments out of context. It just makes you look bad and is unhelpful to other MTBR members.
> 
> I raced desert for years. DH racing is just another form of racing is all. In fact they are both pretty dangerous and frightening at times. I have ran downhill on MTB's. Just not in a racing format. I don't have to experience a DH race to know what it entails.
> 
> As far as which is more dangerous, desert racing would be it. There is no pre-running or making a qualifying run as in DH. So you do not know the course that you are racing. Not to mention the speeds are much higher.


My point is you're full of s*** and have never even been to a bike park, have you? I couldn't care less about your motorcycles. Quit bull****ting.




ballisticexchris said:


> I actually have to brake hard and go slow as my novice "C" rider skill level is not even close to this bikes capability.





ballisticexchris said:


> I'm at a "novice C rider" level and am very particular with my setups.





ballisticexchris said:


> Are there by chance sections that are more mellow that have less risk?
> 
> I was talking with a fellow mountain biker on the trail yesterday and asking him about our local downhills in Big Bear and Mammoth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> Well, I guess experience at anything makes one an expert at everything.


No one cares about his stupid motorcycles.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

So I'm humble and you continue to troll? Please stop.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

"Racing is all about winning. I was in it to win. My mindset was to ride at 10/10ths, stay upright and win races. Just finishing is not enough. I got to a point where I was not competitive. At that point it was time to hang it up."

...yet doesn't understand the ski lift thing. Oh the humanity.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ballisticexchris said:


> So I'm humble and you continue to troll? Please stop.


I'll stop calling you out when you stop lying how about? If you can't do that then you should just block me RIGHT NOW.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Nat said:


> ...yet doesn't understand the ski lift thing.


There were no ski lifts or MTB bike parks when I started mountain biking. We pedaled up then descended. I'm looking forward to trying out the lifts in the next season or so. I'm very familiar with the local mountains before the parks were installed. Snow Summit bike park is less than 10 years old.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

🍿🍿🍿🍿🍿


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

dysfunction said:


> 🍿🍿🍿🍿🍿


No kidding the posting whore trolls are out in force today!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ballisticexchris said:


> There were no ski lifts or MTB bike parks when I started mountain biking. We pedaled up then descended. I'm looking forward to trying out the lifts in the next season or so. I'm very familiar with the local mountains before the parks were installed. Snow Summit bike park is less than 10 years old.


 And you're still a novice?



ballisticexchris said:


> Racing is all about winning. I was in it to win. My mindset was to ride at 10/10ths, stay upright and win races. Just finishing is not enough. I got to a point where I was not competitive. At that point it was time to hang it up.





ballisticexchris said:


> I have ran downhill on MTB's. Just not in a racing format. I don't have to experience a DH race to know what it entails.


Such contradictions.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

weeksy950 said:


> Well in that case, I gor true value out of it as I was last in Cat.
> 
> Am I disappointed, a little bit in honesty yes. But today gave me things I struggle to find in any other walk of life, in terms of emotions, excitement etc. I was horrifically nevervous in the lead up this morning, the crash in practice not helping either. I ripped off the end of my grip and I'm not quite sure if I've potentially broken my pinkie, or just bruised, but it's properly sore.
> The drop was playing on my mind all day, despite the fact it's only 3' or so it kicks you up and along the trail, so a bit of air time. Then the tech areas lower down, I was a bit daunted.
> ...


Congrats - you did it, and contrary to some opinions there's a lot to be gained from just that. I came close to running a DH this past month, haven't done it since I was 48 (I'm 67 now) when I won my CAT, but back then there weren't many in my age group stupid enough...er I mean INTERESTED in that stuff lol. Alas, I have a neck issue and had not been able to get cleared from the doc in time to race, and since a neck injury was why I stopped at 48 maybe it was a good thing. Now you have raced a DH, and you'll probably do another one I bet. The general vibe, the community etc is as much a part of the experience as the racing to me. Beers with the other racers makes it all worthwhile. Yah, you'll do it again.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ft.Rock said:


> Now you have raced a DH, and you'll probably do another one I bet. The general vibe, the community etc is as much a part of the experience as the racing to me. Beers with the other racers makes it all worthwhile. Yah, you'll do it again.


That wouldn't be the biggest shock ever 

It appears i broke my pinkie finger in morning practice based upon how it looks and feels this morning   

Luckily, we don't really need pinkies to hang on


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

This arguably wasn't my best photo up to now of the day, but i had very few with me in goggles and in full on DH mode.... I only wore the goggles for practice 1 in the morning, i not only find them very uncomfortable and claustraphobic, but i also can't see properly without glasses, so the goggles were binned after run 1.

Oh and i'm pretty sure, on that run of morning practice.... my finger is broken. HAHAHAHAAHA muppet.

randr-photo-9251163-4000px-by-gareth-dalley by Steve Weeks, on Flickr

Another interesting point, i was chatting to our suspension tech at RSR Bikeworks who was also racing (and won), he was saying that due to changing the spring rate massively on the bike i should have slowed the rebound both ends by 2-3 clicks as a start point... Sadly we never had this discussion until AFTER the race, so i was probably running way too fast rebound, but hey, that's OK


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

weeksy950 said:


> I only wore the goggles for practice 1 in the morning, i not only find them very uncomfortable and claustraphobic, but i also can't see properly without glasses, so the goggles were binned after run 1.


I'm in the same boat as you in regards to glasses. I recommend getting used to goggles by simply a lot of head movement to get back the peripheral you lose with them.

It might be just the picture but it looks like your head is down a bit. Were your eyes up or were you looking at the obstacle? Another little trick is to tape up the bottom part of your goggles (or glasses) so as to force you to look farther ahead. It will increase your speed immensely.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

ballisticexchris said:


> I'm in the same boat as you in regards to glasses. I recommend getting used to goggles by simply a lot of head movement to get back the peripheral you lose with them.
> 
> It might be just the picture but it looks like your head is down a bit. Were your eyes up or were you looking at the obstacle? Another little trick is to tape up the bottom part of your goggles (or glasses) so as to force you to look farther ahead. It will increase your speed immensely.


I was chatting with a mate last night about it i've ridden with for years. My lad races DH too, he's telling me about "take this line, try this" but in honesty i was in a 'brown line' kind of mindset. There was a brown line down the track, that was 'safety' the rest was out of bounds, i have been practicing body position lately, leg angles, arm angles, yesterday it all went out of the window and it was just 'ride ride ride' and not die... lines, positions, angles, etc... nah, nothing... just gone.

I'm not saying i'd have gone any better... probably not... but i was just not thinking.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Right on. Main thing is not to get hurt but at the same time do everything you can to win.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ballisticexchris said:


> ... Snow Summit bike park is less than 10 years old.


is that why they were racing there back in the 1990's.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

“How’d you crash?”

“Dude, I don’t even know…”


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

lolz. every time you think he can't possibly get any dumber, he goes and posts again...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

ballisticexchris said:


> Racing is all about winning. I was in it to win. My mindset was to ride at 10/10ths, stay upright and win races. Just finishing is not enough. I got to a point where I was not competitive. At that point it was time to hang it up.
> 
> When I trail ride it's for fun. I will push myself as far as fitness. However I won't take the same risks required to win a race. These days it's 7-8/10ths max with a buffer for safety.
> 
> ...


I really don’t get this mindset unless you’re racing against the best in the world at an international level. Otherwise it stands to reason you’re only registering for the races and categories you think you can win. That’s a slippery slope towards sandbagging.










Fair enough if you don’t see the value in the racing experience that others do (personal growth, skill development, shared experience, etc.). But that’s what we’ll continue to emphasize for NICA kids and our other racers.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

For beginner riders its solid advice to tape up a small lower portion of the goggle to train the eyes to look far ahead. I did it for my kids when they were learning to ride. It took then a day to quit riding the front wheel.



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> is that why they were racing there back in the 1990's.


There may have been races but no MTB park. 



Nat said:


> “How’d you crash?”
> 
> “Dude, I don’t even know…”





.WestCoastHucker. said:


> lolz. every time you think he can't possibly get any dumber, he goes and posts again...



I still don't get why there are a small handful of high posters that can get away with continual trolling and no moderators intervening. The adolescent behavior and negative vibe is over the top. It's only about 5 or 6 of you and it tiring to see these childish posts from (what I'm assuming are) grown men. How about you open a Facebook or Twitter account and take you behavioral issues over there. 



evasive said:


> I really don’t get this mindset unless you’re racing against the best in the world at an international level. Otherwise it stands to reason you’re only registering for the races and categories you think you can win. That’s a slippery slope towards sandbagging.


Sandbagging is no good and part of the reason I quit racing. But yes I was always in it to do my best effort to win. Most of the time I never came close and I even DNF'd once. If you go into a race with the attitude of only finishing then you already lost.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ballisticexchris said:


> There may have been races but no MTB park.


just stop posting. the bike park is where the races were.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ballisticexchris said:


> Sandbagging is no good and part of the reason I quit racing. But yes I was always in it to do my best effort to win. Most of the time I never came close and I even DNF'd once. If you go into a race with the attitude of only finishing then you already lost.


As per thread topic, are you saying that you have done downhill bike races?


----------

